# Land Clearing



## JDUBYA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

I do land clearing in the Panhandle area. I'm new to the forum and will give members 10% off any service. No job is too big or too small. I will take out a single tree or clear 20 acres of dense brush and trees. I also do lawn maintenance and landscaping. Give us a call... Diversified Land Clearing @ (850)791-1100. Thanks.

Johnny Waters


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Might want to do a search. Someone was asking today or yesterday from someone to clear an acre in Navarre I believe.


----------



## JDUBYA (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks bud,

I found a post earlier that was asking for some work in Harold? Can you tell me where that is?


----------

